
Show HN: Warp – Simple terminal sharing for better developers interactions - spolu
https://github.com/spolu/warp?attempt=1
======
miller_joe
Looks cool. Any benefits/advantages over tmate?

~~~
spolu
it works out of the box, tmate's servers are offline these days I believe.
Also it's much simpler as it is not a fork of tmux; so you can run tmux in
warp or warp in tmux.

------
ctalladen78
great alternative to tmux. thanks for making this i will try it out with my
team and give you feedback

~~~
spolu
Thanks!! You can email me at stan@stripe.com

